# Cigars From Costco



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone ever buy any sticks from Costco? Just wondering. I bought a box of Upman Bankers with this cool box a while back, mostly for the box, LOL! Wasn't too crazy on the sticks, a little too weak for my tastes.

Also bought a tin of 12 Monte Seven's that came with a super nice leather travel humi for about $80 a year back. Those weren't too bad and the travel humi was "very" nice and was probably worth $50 easily alone. Thus, the reason I bought those.

Currently they have a box of 10 R&J Dreams glass tubos for about $40. Was going to pick them up but the RH device in their humi hasn't been working lately.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll have to check this out next time.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I never knew Costco had cigars. Now I know.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

I havent seen cigars at costco in years!!! probably almost 10 years. I remember they used to have a cigar roadshow and would always look at them with my dad but havent seen one since I started smoking.


----------



## Big Juice (Sep 1, 2010)

The Costco store here in Austin, Texas does not have cigars. The local store told me that "some stores" have cigars, but most do not. Would love to have a local large volume store to buy cigars from, rather than always buying online. Although I buy a bundle at a time and online is OK, still would like to "try" a new option out every now and then without buying a 5pack or a bundle.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My Costco does not sell cigars, would probably be too much anyway with our crazy NY taxes.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> My Costco does not sell cigars, would probably be too much anyway with our crazy NY taxes.


Ditto that.... it is crazy.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

My local Costco in Norwalk, CT has a modest size cabinet humuidor that probably holds 20-30 boxes. Mostly well known brands, R&J, Nat Sherman,
Macanudo etc. Prices are a little better than a typical B&M but higher than what's available online. I did buy a box of 10 as a last minute Christmas gift two years ago.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> My Costco does not sell cigars, would probably be too much anyway with our crazy NY taxes.


 I posted on this a while ago. The costco in yonkers new york, has boxes of cigars around the big year end holiday times. 
They are usually altadis brands, and they have a huge stack of them. I have never purchased any, because they are not humidified at all. Just standing out on the shelves night and day. Cold and hot, cold and hot, who knows what the rh is. 
If I remember the brands were macanudos, montecristos, and r and js, and I believe they had some uppmans. 
Never bothered to price check, but they usually run a special on the macs, and montes. I will look for them this year and post my findings.

Cant believe its holiday season already. I love and hate it, both at the same time. LOL

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Where I've lived around the country some of the store will stock boxes for the holidays and they sell pretty quick. One thing I notice is that they are never in any kind of humidification but are shrink wrapped or just laid out with no wrapping. I bought a box about 4 years ago and they were fine so depending on what cigars they have on sale it might be worth it.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I posted on this a while ago. The costco in yonkers new york, has boxes of cigars around the big year end holiday times.
> They are usually altadis brands, and they have a huge stack of them. I have never purchased any, because they are not humidified at all. Just standing out on the shelves night and day. Cold and hot, cold and hot, who knows what the rh is.
> If I remember the brands were macanudos, montecristos, and r and js, and I believe they had some uppmans.
> Never bothered to price check, but they usually run a special on the macs, and montes. I will look for them this year and post my findings.
> ...


 I thought the same thing. I didn't see any humidification. Plus the were mostly tins.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

The Costco here sells Captain Black along with the cigs, nothing interesting


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

The local Costco has cigars year round, however I dont see any humidification at all. The prices are not too good either.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Now that you mention it I remember seeing them last year around Christmas time, they were selling some Christmas type boxes, no humidor.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Never seen them in NJ but then again never thought to look


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

I live in Central Pennsylvania----and my Costco has a pretty nice selection right now.

They have the H. Upmann Bankers you mentioned, plus they also have Siglo tubes-----and some R & J's......

I love the Siglos. Bought a 5 pack sampler for 32.


----------

